# / : -

## LAEN

> 4  2011      -     -  150-    .   30 ,     .
>    /,    ,     / ,         .
>     ,   , - ,         ,    .

  http://forums.mashke.org/cgi-bin/for...&fm=0&lm=0#s-0 
   / -  :)

----------


## 23q

-    -   . ,      .  :

----------


## Scald

...      .       .    .

----------


## RAMM

> 

       .

----------


## 23q

> .

   ?    ?

----------


## RAMM

. 80.        ,   ,  .   .          ,     .

----------

> .

          .  90-         .

----------


## RAMM

: 
     .        .     ,      .        .      30-  14- .  http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%92%...82%D1%8B%D0%BD

----------


## wap-poltava

> . 80.        ,   ,  .   .          ,     .

            (  ,   30- ,        80- , -          ).
       .  ,    . 
  ...

----------


## LAEN

? 
     -

----------


## wap-poltava

> http://cs402828.userapi.com/v4028284...Jw7EVHa-Qg.jpg 
>     ? 
>      -

    ,       .   - .

----------


## wap-poltava



----------


## wap-poltava



----------


## Scald

2  " " ? :)

----------


## 23q

*Scald*, ,

----------


## wap-poltava

1971

----------


## Merry Corpse

.      ,      .

----------

